# Crazy Neighbor



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

So I overseeded my TTTF last weekend. I've been dragging hoses from 4-7am and again from 5-8pm everyday since. As I am making my last move of the night tonight to cover the strip by the road I kneel down with my flashlight to check on the germination in a problem area. I hear a car slowing down and the guy says is everything OK? Is your water main broken? Once he realizes it's a sprinkler the look on his face is priceless. :lol: He must be new here. The rest of the neighborhood had me on suicide watch last year during my reno. I guess I am the crazy neighbor.


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

That's funny, I live on a very busy street and often wonder the same thing. When I was spreading lime to my yard and turning everything white a few folks walking by had their mouths open like WTF are they doing?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

You are crazy. Aren't we all. I'm just glad I live on a dead end street. I had a neighbor ask me the other night if I ever sleep. I told her that I don't sleep but once winter comes I go into hibernation. &#128514;


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

haha that's too good. I think I'm slowly turning into that guy as well. I had a neighbor say his little kids love watching me spray the lawn and move sprinklers around. Hopefully I'm setting a trend for the neighborhood lol


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Ryan1+2 said:


> You are crazy. Aren't we all. I'm just glad I live on a dead end street. I had a neighbor ask me the other night if I ever sleep. I told her that I don't sleep but once winter comes I go into hibernation. 😂


Hilarious!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

I have the same thing. Every time I am doing something in my yard the neighbors want to ask what I'm doing and why. It's annoying as heck but anymore I just wear headphones on my yard and zone them out. People just don't know how to mind their own business. Then when I go to mow the grass, my neighbor get theirs out next, when I pressure wash my drive the next day they are doing the same. When I blow leaves they go get theirs out. I guess the highest form of flattery is someone copy catting you!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

jcs43920 said:


> I have the same thing. Every time I am doing something in my yard the neighbors want to ask what I'm doing and why. It's annoying as heck but anymore I just wear headphones on my yard and zone them out. People just don't know how to mind their own business. Then when I go to mow the grass, my neighbor get theirs out next, when I pressure wash my drive the next day they are doing the same. When I blow leaves they go get theirs out. I guess the highest form of flattery is someone copy catting you!


Look at it this way, when your neighbors take care of their property it increases your property value. Could be worse, their grass could be 3' high.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

I ended up renovating my neighbors lawn close to mine as I didn't want his weeds ruining my lawn 

2 for 1 right lol

Now the other neighbors want the same treatment. Early stages of a lawn business I think


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

RCUK said:


> I ended up renovating my neighbors lawn close to mine as I didn't want his weeds ruining my lawn
> 
> 2 for 1 right lol
> 
> Now the other neighbors want the same treatment. Early stages of a lawn business I think


that's how I feel lol My neighbor just moved into his house, and I'm honestly ready to do whatever I have to do, to help him establish his yard and make it look nice. I'd rather have neighbors with a yard as nice as mine, than a domination line separating good/bad


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

jcs43920 said:


> I have the same thing. Every time I am doing something in my yard the neighbors want to ask what I'm doing and why. It's annoying as heck but anymore I just wear headphones on my yard and zone them out. People just don't know how to mind their own business. Then when I go to mow the grass, my neighbor get theirs out next, when I pressure wash my drive the next day they are doing the same. When I blow leaves they go get theirs out. I guess the highest form of flattery is someone copy catting you!


look at it as, you're establishing the standard for the neighborhood, and everyone is pining to have a lawn like yours. I do have a neighbor a couple houses down that is always asking me what I do to my lawn and it does get annoying. I give a few pointers then tell him to go online and watch youtube videos and educate himself lol


----------



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

It starts as the crazy neighbor but ends up with everyone asking for tips, and wondering why their yard does not look the same way. Same thing going on with me as well...


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

DonInTheLawn said:


> jcs43920 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same thing. Every time I am doing something in my yard the neighbors want to ask what I'm doing and why. It's annoying as heck but anymore I just wear headphones on my yard and zone them out. People just don't know how to mind their own business. Then when I go to mow the grass, my neighbor get theirs out next, when I pressure wash my drive the next day they are doing the same. When I blow leaves they go get theirs out. I guess the highest form of flattery is someone copy catting you!
> ...


Tell him you'll tell him what to do if he comes back with a sixer


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

My neighbor (a house-brand 4 step loyalist) assumes every time they see me with a sprayer it contains DDT or some other deadly chemical. I tried explaining that if the translucent sprayer looks black it is carbon (Humic acid) and if it is red it is iron (FEature). They continue to see me spraying and literally run into the house to avoid the "chemicals". Last month the wife actually screamed and ran as she saw me spreading a sand cap with my spreader wide open.


----------



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

RCUK said:


> I ended up renovating my neighbors lawn close to mine as I didn't want his weeds ruining my lawn
> 
> 2 for 1 right lol
> 
> Now the other neighbors want the same treatment. Early stages of a lawn business I think


Thinking the same, at less some vacation money...


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

How's this for crazy. I ran out of daylight putting peat moss down on reno. Rain is coming tonight and tomorrow so I had to keep going. I plug in a spot light and kept spreading until 8:30.


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Miggity said:


> My neighbor (a house-brand 4 step loyalist) assumes every time they see me with a sprayer it contains DDT or some other deadly chemical. I tried explaining that if the translucent sprayer looks black it is carbon (Humic acid) and if it is red it is iron (FEature). They continue to see me spraying and literally run into the house to avoid the "chemicals". Last month the wife actually screamed and ran as she saw me spreading a sand cap with my spreader wide open.


hahahahaha please wear a GoPro next time


----------

